
First Real Job Advice - adamhursey
Looking for a Software Engineering Job in Utah but having trouble landing anything. I am not sure if this is the right place to put this but any help with my resume or site or any leads would be so awesome.
======
talvi
First piece of advice is to make things as easy as possible for others
(recruiters, future managers, random online mentors).

For example, put the link to your site in here at least, and a link to resume
would be good too.

------
jerome-jh
Same as above: be very clear about your qualifications, your abilities, your
search area ... which is not quite the case in your message.

------
DavidAdams
My company is hiring in SLC. If you'll give me some idea of your background
and qualifications, I'll give you some advice.

~~~
adamhursey
Yeah sorry, I should have put more information on my post. The link to my site
is [https://adamhursey.com](https://adamhursey.com) and there is a button on
there for my resume. I have been doing a lot of Web Development lately and
would say that I am above average with React and Javascript in general but I'm
not tied down to either of those, I just want to find a company that is a good
fit for me. I just graduated so I do not have a ton of experience but have
several personal projects that I have been working on.

------
PopeDotNinja
Can you code?

